# Gas Fireplace



## Keystone (Jan 16, 2014)

Violation or not?

Gas fireplace terminates 2' above 1st floor roofline but is within 4' of 2nd story exterior wall and roofline.

Per G2427.6.3 item 2, appears to be violation.

Sorry no pic...


----------



## mjesse (Jan 16, 2014)

Should be two feet above anything within ten feet.

...see also, 2009 IRC Figure and Table R1001.1


----------



## Keystone (Jan 16, 2014)

Okay now comes the fun part, installation company whom has been in business locally for 10 years and they only sell and install fireplaces has never heard of such a thing. Installers concerned over condensation and swear up and down that manufacture Duravent does not allow height that will be required. Condensation concern I understand and there are times when planning will not cover all scenarios but.....


----------



## steveray (Jan 16, 2014)

What do you mean by gas fireplace?....What does the fireplace manufacturer say? Is it a chimney or a vent?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 17, 2014)

Excerpt from Duravent

Step 8.

Continue to add Pipe Sections

until the height of the system (before

adding the Cap) meets the minimum

building code requirements as

described in

(Table 3 and Fig. 17)

.

Note that for steep roof pitches, the

vent height must be increased. In

high wind conditions, nearby trees


----------



## Keystone (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the excerpt.

Waiting on fireplace install instructions.

Vent.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 17, 2014)

By fireplace, will verify exact make and model once info in hand but something similar to Heatilator

http://www.heatilator.com/Products/Caliber-Gas-Fireplace.aspx


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2014)

1001 would not apply to anything vented with Duravent...I don't know if anything in Ch 10 would.....

Most likely this or manufacturer's install instructions:

M1804.2.6 Mechanical draft systems.

Mechanical draft systems shall be installed in accordance with their listing, the manufacturer's installation instructions and, except for direct vent appliances, the following requirements:

1. The vent terminal shall be located not less than 3 feet (914 mm) above a forced air inlet located within 10 feet (3048 mm).

2. The vent terminal shall be located not less than 4 feet (1219 mm) below, 4 feet (1219 mm) horizontally from, or 1 foot (305 mm) above any door, window or gravity air inlet into a dwelling.

3. The vent termination point shall not be located closer than 3 feet (914 mm) to an interior corner formed by two walls perpendicular to each other.

4. The bottom of the vent terminal shall be located at least 12 inches (305 mm) above finished ground level.

5. The vent termination shall not be mounted directly above or within 3 feet (914 mm) horizontally from an oil tank vent or gas meter.

6. Power exhauster terminations shall be located not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) from lot lines and adjacent buildings.

7. The discharge shall be directed away from the building.

M1804.3 Installation.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 17, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> 1001 would not apply to anything vented with Duravent...I don't know if anything in Ch 10 would.....Most likely this or manufacturer's install instructions:
> 
> M1804.2.6 Mechanical draft systems.
> 
> ...


Mechanical would not be atmospheric it requires an inducer or power burner. What he probably has is a decorative vented gas fire place. IFG 604 or 605


----------



## mjesse (Jan 17, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> What do you mean by gas fireplace?....What does the fireplace manufacturer say? Is it a chimney or a vent?


Chimney vs. Vent is an important distinction.Found this in the manufacturer link provided above--
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 984


View attachment 984


/monthly_2014_01/572953d0a6551_Venttermination.jpg.42d3d7d6ab21888f56cb7d9f70812b33.jpg


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2014)

3' min in snow regions on anything less than an 8 pitch....always read the footnotes.....


----------



## Keystone (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes it is truly a decorative FP

MMI allow exactly what mjesse posted.       Heat & Glo SL-750TR-E

Very good point regarding the footnote. Updated installer, they where unaware of the footnote and will correct. Now we are all on the same page.


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2014)

I love it when a plan comes together.....


----------



## Keystone (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha me to.....

Per MMI, every floor level shall have a hardwired with battery backup co detector for side wall horizontal venting and signage reading, GAS VENT DIRECTLY BELOW. KEEP CLEAR OF ALL OBSTRUCTIONS. To top it off, there is an paragraph titled Inspection - inspector shall not approve unless co and signage in place.

Just for giggles I opened up and reviewing a comparable units MMI for Napolean GD70NT-2S

CO detector required in the room with the appliance. Then when I inform of this requirement I will also remind of IRC/Pa UCC co and sd requirements which as always are notated at plan review.

The exterior sidewall clearance is 2' as opposed to the Heat & Glo's 20".

Lesson of the day;

1. While these two units are similar the requirements not so much

2. MMI's onsite could have prevented this. Again another item that is notated at plan review.


----------

